# Which Fromm?



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I noticed some people switching to or feeding Fromm. But which one? They make so, so many kinds? Gold, four star, reg!!

I fed Fromm when he was a baby, but have been giving him Wellness Core. My DIL thinks its a good idea to have two different brands of food in case of a recall, which is not a real bad idea! But, having a tough time deciding which Fromm! Not, the flavor, but variety, I guess is what it would be!

Your help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The only grain free varieties are the Four Star Nutritionals. But they are not all grain free, you have to look on the bag. There are five grain free flavors I believe. 

Toby rotates through game bird, salmon tunalini and surf and turf. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would go with the grain free four star flavors.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We rotate through the grain free kinds. If I'm not mistaken, I think the bags that have a shiny look to them are grain free. Does anyone else know?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> We rotate through the grain free kinds. If I'm not mistaken, I think the bags that have a shiny look to them are grain free. Does anyone else know?


The grain free bags do have a shiny look to them.

We rotate between flavors each month but we stick with the grain free


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They also have a banner on the top of the front of the bag that says Grain Free. Best to double check for that to be sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

